# 565 v 585 - Differences in ride characteristics



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Hello fellow look riders and fans alike..

I am looking at getting a 585 as I have really lusted for one for a year now and am starting to crack under pressure, and wouldn't mind building up a bike since I recently sold my Giant TCR Comp 1 build.

My question relates to the new 565 and the 585.

Are the two frames that different? Would it be safe to assume that the 565 is merely a little heavier and perhaps a little more relaxed or is there more to it?

Who is the 565 aimed at? Is it merely a more affordable 585 or is there more too it?

Any input or comments would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Trevor!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If you can afford the 585, get it. I say this because you will have some regret for not just getting it if you by the 565. Not to say the 565 isn't a great bike. It probably is, but you will always wonder.


----------



## lookkg361 (Sep 16, 2005)

Look at http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=5751


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*585 vs. 565*

The two frames are identical except that the 565 uses an aluminum bottom bracket lug vs a carbon on the 585. I believe the Look stiffness chart rates the 565 as slightly stiffer, but I would be very surprised if anyone could tell a difference. The aluminum lug add about a 1/2 lb to the frame and drops the price $500 at retail.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Look on Ebay. I've seen new 585 frames go for 1900-2100$. How cheap is that? Wow. One was even an 06 frame.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

rensho said:


> Look on Ebay. I've seen new 585 frames go for 1900-2100$. How cheap is that? Wow. One was even an 06 frame.


Yeah I know! Makes it all the more tempting when the frames retail here in Australia for $5000


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Trevor, the more i ride the 585, the more i love it. It is just so comfortable, but yet climbs like a goat on EPO. On the downhills, i almost feel guilty that it is so comfy and stable. I can almost break out the pipe and smoking jacket at 48mph on the downhill today it is so comfortable, tuck or no tuck. Just amazing.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

FLbiker said:


> The two frames are identical except that the 565 uses an aluminum bottom bracket lug vs a carbon on the 585. I believe the Look stiffness chart rates the 565 as slightly stiffer, but I would be very surprised if anyone could tell a difference. The aluminum lug add about a 1/2 lb to the frame and drops the price $500 at retail.


There is another difference, the 585 has a "Very High Modulus" rear end whereas the 565 is "High Modulus"... what practical differences this has, I don't know


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

the VHM carbon on the 585 will refine the ride for sure, it is also internally butted on the 585 moreso than the 565
the 565 is amazing, but the 585's VHM and forged carbon bb are worth the $500, its just whether or not you have the $$


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

haz a tcr said:


> There is another difference, the 585 has a "Very High Modulus" rear end whereas the 565 is "High Modulus"... what practical differences this has, I don't know


No practical difference at all. According to Look they have been built to ride exactly the same. The internal butting and VHM arbon tubes accomplish one thing and one thing only, some very minor weight savings. Unless you are riding in Grand Tour events there will be no difference whatsoever in your riding whether you are on a 555, a 565 or a 585. Anyone who tells you different is full of it.


----------

